# Finally moved and setting up tanks. Need advice



## cman7 (Dec 17, 2014)

I finally moved into my new house and have temporary tanks set up till I can get everything worked out how I want. 
Right now my tanks are as follows.
33gallon long 48x12x12
Full of Neolamprologus multifasciatus, 9 fully muture adults, about 12 sub adults and a decent bit of smaller fry/juvies.
Growing out 4 Altolamprologus compressiceps "Goldhead" larges about 1.25"
40gallon long 48x12x16 (this tank is going asap, has a very bad bow to it)
6 cyprichromis leptosoma "utinta"
1 Altolamprologus Calvus "Black Ink"
1 Altolamprologus Calvus "Yellow fin"
2 Ocellatus Gold
2 Caudopuncatus 
5 dwarf petricola
3 Julidochromis Marlieri

I'm setting up my 75 gallon and plan to move all the fish from the 40gallon except the julies and punks.
Up the school of cyps, eventually remove the calvus and add the comps, (maybe both)
Get a couple more occies and leave the catfish. Anything else I could add?

Then I plan to get a 29g 30x12x18h or 30g 36x12x16 and move the Julies and punks and add a couple more punks. Would the two work long term together?


----------



## Raam401 (Sep 20, 2018)

How did you move with your tanks and fish? Did you drive a long way?

I'm asking because I'll soon trade my expat job for another one that I can do from home and thus plan to move abroad. The problem is that I'd move from Russia to Greece. Fun times ahead. I'll have most of my stuff transferred by truck, but I'm considering doing a little "road trip" with my tank filled at 60% of its usual capacity, and strapped on the rear seats of the car. This way, we (my eldest son will drive our other car behind me), we should be able to carry the pets and most sensitive stuff along with us as not to entrust them to people we don't know.

This means I have two questions to ask :
-Is it even feasible? Could 8 haplochromis nyererei survive for a 3 day car trip in 150l of water with air stones but with no pump? Of course, I'm planning to change the water hours before leaving, to feed them daily, and to have them be under a dimmed light (they're sensitive to sharp lights, I bought car window darkening screens especially for this)for the entire trip.

-When I arrive, how could I relocate the 200 liter tank in this house if I were to take into account the fact that the fish should not be exposed directly to the Greek sunlight? I thought about repurposing the room shown on pics 12 and 13 into a computer/console room with darker curtains on the window, after removing the beds and cooking hardware (the sink and tap would, of course, stay, since they'd be used to maintain the tank in good shape).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish should be in buckets for the car ride and you need to take them into the hotel with you each night and set up heaters and filters on the buckets overnight. The problem will be meal breaks unless the temp is 78 degrees with no sun. Breakfast at the hotel before you put the buckets in the car, dinner at the hotel after you set up the fish buckets in the room with heaters and filters...lunch at a drive through without leaving the car.


----------



## forkman (May 29, 2018)

I have heard of battery operated air pumps that you may be able to connect to air stones or possibly a small sponge filter.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find that good for car-time in the buckets, but overnight filtration for a 3-day trip would be better. I always keep some HOB for 10G for this purpose...just hand on bucket.


----------



## Raam401 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for the detailed answers, I'll look into that. I feel sorry for the fish to have planned something like that :lol:


----------



## cman7 (Dec 17, 2014)

I only had to move a couple blocks away luckily. I filled up 6 buckets of water with the fish and rocks, left enough water to keep the sand submerged. Set it up at the new house and filled with the old water and added new water. No problems lost 2 fish out of about 40 total from jumping out of the tank.


----------

